# New picture technique



## Wheelah23 (Oct 7, 2011)

Just figured out a great way to take pictures... Simple sheet of white poster paper, with a bottle on it... Then put a bright white (NOT YELLOWISH!) light next to it, and voila! Yummy pictures.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Oct 7, 2011)

Ahh... success...


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 8, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> Ahh... success...


 
 Hey Connor,

 Looks like you've had a breakthrough. Well done! Now, what were those instructions again?


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 8, 2011)

I tried that once and it worked.  You gotta have a big enough piece of paper.  I'll see if I can find my pic.


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 8, 2011)

I used natural light and two pieces of heavier paper (heavier than regular printer paper).  I'm trying to retrieve my pic, but Kodak Easyshare always locks up on me.  Does anyone else have that problem?


----------



## baltbottles (Oct 8, 2011)

Try using three lights one on each side and one from above and you will have even better results.

 Chris


----------

